# The Space Shuttle Endeavor



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

What a unforgettable day! I was able to meet three astronauts as well. So sad to see it go.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice Pics!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Space Shuttle Endeavour


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

*Unforgettable day, indeed... Terrific shots, Sandra.*


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like a great day for you. Very nice shots.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Always enjoy your photographs. Sent this to a friend and he pointed out the 3 different sky backgrounds. Where they all taken the same day, or on landing, and later takeoff from Houston? Thank you in advance. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome pics.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Wow*

Those are excellent shots. I saw it flying on the airplane once but it was in the air.

Griz


----------

